# We Finally Meet



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Quarantine is finally over and they get to meet, Ollie went right over to Minnie and tried to preen her she actually let him for about a 10 seconds then she chased him away....LOL Georgie acted like she didn't care as long as you stay away from her she is fine  She didn't really want to get in on the picture so they are mostly of Ollie and Minnie, I got one of Georgie's backside taking off 
Look at the plaque in the background "Welcome Friends" how fitting although with the way the three are situated they don't look much like friends....LOL


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

laurago said:


> Look at the plaque in the background "Welcome Friends" how fitting although with the way the three are situated they don't look much like friends....LOL


LOL!!  Lucky Ollie, he's now got two attractive females to chat up hehe!! Great pics.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...Ollie MAY have found his true love...MAYBE if she doesn't take after Georgie..10seconds is sure more the Georgie would ever let him touch her..haha.. Very cute babies Laura!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> LOL!!  Lucky Ollie, he's now got two attractive females to chat up hehe!! Great pics.


Thanks Rosie 



Babyluv12 said:


> 10seconds is sure more the Georgie would ever let him touch her


hehe.....Ollie has never even got close enough to touch her


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, that's cute! Maybe Ollie's finally found the girl of his dreams.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Awww, that's cute! Maybe Ollie's finally found the girl of his dreams.


I don't know I thought Georgie was going to step up and take Ollie over but she has gone back to her normal self hanging out alone...lol Minnie and Ollie are hanging out in the cage together she is not hissing at him like Georgie does but there keeping there distance  maybe its all that noise he makes thats turning them off...lol I know after awhile the phone ringing in my ear is annoying and now he has perfected the microwave beeping I think he needs to learn something new


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> know after awhile the phone ringing in my ear is annoying and now he has perfected the microwave beeping I think he needs to learn something new



hehe...he's funny!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well male tiels do sound pretty stupid when they really get into their singing.  I would be keeping my distance if some guy started following me around, singing at the top of their lungs.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Well male tiels do sound pretty stupid when they really get into their singing.  I would be keeping my distance if some guy started following me around, singing at the top of their lungs.


You would think they would figure out its a turnoff


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely photos, Ollie just might have found his true love, we might even hear the flapping of tiny wings in the future!!!

As for the singing..........sheesh, we should get all the boys together and form a band!! lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> As for the singing..........sheesh, we should get all the boys together and form a band!! lol



This really made me laugh! I doubt they would sell any records...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww great pictures. They all look soo cute together. Do i see minnie blushing =P


----------

